

The Bellic School of Management Training - dill_day
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/bellic-school-of-management-training.html

======
jhancock
Is it just me, or do others simply not have enough time in their day to read a
Steve Yegge article?

He's a good writer, but wow, those posts are long!!!@

~~~
delackner
I really enjoyed reading it, but it just reinforced my feeling of
disconnection from normal gaming. I hadn't played a "play it sitting in the
dark alone" game in 4 years, but the last one was GTA3. So I bought a 360 and
a live account to play with friends across the sea, and after diving into GTA4
for a solid week I found I not only didn't really enjoy it at all, though I
sure did experience a lot of adrenaline.

Listed the 360 on craigslist yesterday and back to a much more interesting
game (life).

